#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 安樂死真相

## 快樂狼人

我原本還以為是集體用籠子裝起在淹死~沒想到還有刺心臟的方式= ="

看到最後狗狗身旁都是同伴的屍體~卻絕望的掙扎.感覺真令人鼻酸= ="

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQLnJawo6k0[/youtube]

回想起來~大陸人都吃貓吃狗.台灣也是.看多了.心冷了.也不知道該說捨.反正我們無法改變.只能順著他們去吧

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

看到哭了........
人類就不能想象，
如果在那邊躺著的是人........
人和狗都是有生命的......
為何.........
為何人類要操縱其他動物的生死.....
所有動物........都是有生存的權利的........

----------


## 羅傑

好....好恐怖Q口Q"
最後那隻狗狗感覺好害怕 好可憐><
如果我们有能力的話....一定會好好保護動物....可惜現在的我們...沒有ˊˋ
只能眼睜睜的看著他們受苦卻無法給予救贖.....

----------


## tsuki.白

*@口@!!!!*






















*這些人實在太可惡了!!!!!*
聽到狗狗撕心裂肺的悲鳴我也快心碎了....

有勇氣站在一堆死狗中間鎮定的實施安樂死

而且...水平超差還打什麽打拉!! :wuf_e_angry:  
真厲害啊，狗狗未死而掙紮時一直旁觀著看好戲的樣子

*估計這些工作人員的良心也早不存在*


今天才在國外BBS看到談論大陸打狗的
那更是殘忍啊
用繩套套著狗幾乎是活活打死
惹來一群人的痛駡.....


唉，哪天狗反擊了把人類安樂死也不奇怪!!

----------


## 小V狼

天啊!
重點是...
這是*公立*機關耶
居然也可以這麼狠

難怪許多保育人士都不支持流浪動物進收容所

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

好慘啊！
慘無人道啊！
這還叫人道毀滅？

不過.......
仔細想一想.........
不是這個死法.........
又是另一個死法.....
反正都是要死.....為何要令牠們那麼痛苦.......
死在痛苦中........
為何不一了百了的........
把牠頭給砍下來........
那......就不會痛......
反正........就是死了也不知道發生什麼事.........
(心痛中........)

----------


## 奧羽的無名小兵

看了簡直是傻眼....

沒想到人類真的這麼狠!!!
沒品右下貝戈戈!!
人類沒救了....
還有良心嗎?

可以罵髒話嗎....?

哪天把那個安樂死的人抓去安樂死!!!
難道他不會心疼?
不愛狗就別去做那工作阿!!!
*可惡的混帳!!!*

----------


## -Beau-

看到這裡...感到無比的憤怒...
這實在是太過沒品了....
他們的廉恥心在哪裡啊....
居然還用踢的..
看到那狗雙腳失去知覺只有頭手能動真的嚇到了...
這就是所謂外表下的真相嗎???
想看看....如果那些人在一堆屍體的情況下.
自己也快要死了.這多恐怖啊!?
我為那些無辜的動物感到悲傷....

簡直是殘忍到一種程度!!

----------


## tpolin

看了各位的回覆
請原諒小弟我沒有勇氣按下那個播放鍵......

人類在某些方面真的很自私兼自大
我們已經有可以遮風避雨的地方了
可是卻還是自以為是的四處佔據
還假裝善意的將其他物種聚集至某處
甚至不給其他生物一席生存的空間
人類何德何能能做到如此地步阿......

前幾年在台灣某知名大學的高層主管曾下令
要捕狗隊將校園裡的狗捕捉光
小弟的學校在年前也有類似的狀況發生
有學生投訴有狗在半夜吵鬧
硬是要求學校請補狗隊將校園裡的狗全抓走
好在學校仍有汪汪社在替校園內的生物奮鬥而沒發生慘劇
(被補狗隊抓走的有可能會被安樂死)
只因狗在夜晚吠個一兩聲就態度這麼激烈
偽啥他們不想想
在其他動物休息的時候他們是否吵過

我不反對那些吃狗肉的
(畢竟我也會吃雞肉 豬肉 魚肉等)
但是對於那些不尊重生命
自以為偉大的傢伙們
小弟極度厭惡!!!

呼...突然莫名奇妙熱血起來= =
打住好了
不好意思讓各位獸們看笑話....

----------


## 若葉

我按下去了..

我看到的是...兩個人將一隻狗狗要拖進去...

我聽到了狗狗的哀嚎聲...我再按下去一次...


我光聽到聲音...我眼框就濕了...

----------


## 奧羽的無名小兵

不過話說回來....
那個拍攝的怎麼不去救一下....?  :Exclamation:

----------


## 劍痞

「看得出來這種安樂死方式某方面粗糙到了一個極致……」
「有必要殺這麼快？」

「人將死之前其他人都會陪伴其左右，狗就沒有這種權利嗎？」（默）




> 不過話說回來....
> 那個拍攝的怎麼不去救一下....?


「允許拍攝就是達成不妨礙的約定。」（搖頭）
「如果攝影師救狗那還給你進來拍做什麼……自找麻煩。」

----------


## Net.狼

之前就看過這個安樂死的片段... 
有3年了吧?
那時候喜愛動物的同學之間都在討論這片子... 

那根本就不是安樂 
那些管理人也許對於這種工作已經麻痺了吧
所以對於狗的哀嚎聲視而不見

小生認為...
棄養的人更是無法原諒

----------


## 奧羽的無名小兵

沒錯....
到頭來...

錯的還是棄主!!!

不過那人也真狠，打完針連看一眼都沒有就走了!


人類真是怪物阿!!!

----------


## 嵐隱

真是太過分了~QQ
之前就有耳聞，千萬不要送狗狗去〝公立的〞收容所~
那等於是送牠去死...
一個禮拜沒人領養，就如影片中一樣...〝安樂〞死喔~!!

私人的保護協會較好多了~
http://tyacad.org/rescue/rescue.htm

----------


## 天牙  狼

到最後真的看不下去了
這樣子
哪裡是好方法
只會讓他們更痛苦
拜託一下
他們就不是生命嗎
他們連活下去的權利都沒有
太可惡了
惡劣
惡劣
一群惡劣的混蛋

----------


## Wolfy

以動物的角度. 人本生命哲學的角度來看.

人類是動物永遠的敵人. 喜歡就寵愛. 卻常見任意虐待.

想到這邊我才突然理解為什麼會有這麼多獸迷厭惡人類.

應該是基於對動物的同理心吧.

人類阿... 只要跟 "增進人類全體的生活" 衝突的話.

就會無視其他動物的生活了.

對動物來說. 人類的存在就跟惡魔一樣吧.

身為人類只能盡量尊重動物的生命. 因為不管做的再多.

對動物都還是絕對的不公平. 這就是所謂的原罪吧.

----------


## 阿奴比斯

真是令狼火大
以死治量  人類的數量也太多  為什麼這些賤人也不去死一死
貪婪高傲又自大的人類......
難道就不能將心比心嗎?就沒有一點點良心嗎?

----------


## Kit

聽到狗兒的哀嚎，實在不敢想像牠們的日子是怎樣過的...
什麼安樂死... 人類的安樂死也要得到本人同意啊!
愈來愈討厭人類的我，有時真的以生為人類為恥!
比起尖端科技、發達城市，我更想要自然，
人類本為大自然的一部份，怎麼就不可以依照自然的定律來活呢?!

----------


## 那岐

這影片我在數個月前貼過台灣論壇

結果數人以"殺了比較好"或是"保護人類"的說詞回應放我很難過，站在狗狗這邊的僅有少數....

反應很兩極，不是覺得痛心就是像↑的人一樣，覺得沒什麼

讓我不經覺得，這世界病了，不是？

----------


## 鵺影

看了樓上的種種回覆，
請恕在下沒有勇氣點下那個播放鍵，
腦中已浮現太多畫面...(這時候想像力太好究竟是幸還是不幸...(汗

----------


## 狼仔

這群沒人性的人渣!!!
安樂個頭阿!!
我覺得 好害怕 好痛苦 我覺的心裡已經沒有啥麼思想
我好難過...我突然想起了 我家之前的大土狗
他車禍之後就後半身殘廢了...
他一點活力 精神都沒有  一點都不像條狗
每天傷口都在流膿 不能正常走路 拖著下半身 躲在倉庫裡...
我很反對我阿公把他帶去安樂死
我認為 他殘廢的還是有活下去的意義!!  生命 生物 就是為了生存而活!!
當初你把他當寶! 殘廢了就把他當垃圾!!

這世界還有天理嗎!!
那些丟狗的都是混帳!!

上面有某ㄍ大大說:  哪天狗反撲人類的事情...
那就要去看 " 夜犬 " 
這本書就是狗兒反撲人類ㄉ小說...


我哭ㄌ...((逃))

----------


## 白狼 小舞

本狼已經完全沒有勇氣點進去看了~
只求造物主~憐憫這些可憐的動物們~  :wuffer_bawl:  
~但願牠們的靈魂能到一個屬於牠們的自由之地~
~我已經不知道要說些什麼了~(氣炸了)  :wuffer_pissed:

----------


## 小風

如果我們人沒棄養動物們　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　也不會有動物死～

----------


## 小聖

基本上 動物通常都是用這種方法安樂死的

人的安樂死  通常是用大量的安眠藥

基本上 這種動物用的安樂死法 通常 基本上 也幾乎是用這種手法

注射後 動物會呼吸困難 但是 意識仍然清楚 如果方法的話 應該是沒什麼不妥(別打我 還沒說完..)

主要批評的算是 在施打過程中 給予過度之驚嚇 (廢話  被拉扯當然會閃) 

可能吧 他們所要處理的數量過於龐大 不太可能 一隻隻 的安撫 並給予施打

唉 可憐的狗兒們  但是 這大概就是所謂的 人性了吧 .. 應該說 人除非到了最後手段

逼不得已 也只能這樣做 誰會希望去安樂死他們呢 能怪誰呢 最後怪 也只能怪到我們身上來

不停的發展文明 造成了跟生物們搶奪空間 原本 他們也應該有屬於他們的一片天

但是 適者生存吧 誰叫人類要站在食物練的最上面 想想 人類毀壞了 毀損了

這世界多少的法則 多少生物 環境 也都是因為人類的產生而 毀壞 唉

謂之:"物極必反"  人吃人 再過黑水溝的時候 這種是也會發生的  

說到這 我也並不是要幫那些人員辯護 只是站在他們的角度想想 

到底 該怎麼下定論呢?...   其實 這個問題  是很難斷定的

要讓他活下去嗎? 造成他門 這樣的結果 也是人類  撲殺他們 

也是因為傳染病 社會整潔 所做的 這對嗎 還是不對 這是一個很難定論的問題阿

----------


## 小聖

古文 中 有這麼段 預言

有個仙女 愛上了個凡人 他要求神 給那個凡人 無限的

生命 得到謂之 長生不死  

到了最後 那個凡人 雖然不死 但是隨著年紀得增長 老化 體弱多病

走不動了 瞎了 聾了 仙女才後悔說 當初為什麼要給他無限的生命呢

這些話主要是對 有些人 會反對 雖然重傷 禪喘 既然還活著 為什麼要讓他走呢

有時候 活下去 並不是最好的選擇  為了活下去 可能會獲得 更多的苦痛

這些苦痛 有時候甚至會比 死亡來的痛苦 這就是 為什麼 人會自殺 或者  

選擇安樂死的目的

這邊並不是提倡說自殺怎樣又怎樣 ... 有些是不敢面對現實 通常要球院方允許\r

要求安樂死的 大多帶了重大的病痛 升不如死 就像 許多病人 到了最後的急救

為什麼院方要開出 願意放棄急救 的 同意書 用意也是在於 不希望

他再受到更多苦痛了

以上 希望不要發生筆戰 純屬個人觀點 有點偏激 很抱歉..

----------


## 小聖

對了 回覆一下版主 所說的

集體溺死 (浸豬籠) 其實 這會比 上述 所做的  安樂死  還要痛苦

如果真的要做到好的話 應該要先予以 安撫 然後 急昏(專用器具)

標準的屠宰 牛 豬 要經過上述步驟 可放血  

然後再給予注射 。

----------


## 凱爾

TO 小聖
你被人類洗腦了嗎?

TO tsuki.白

你可以看來自魔界 有一章是寫狗狗們的反撲

狗狗星人[狗獸人]因為接收到地球上的同胞[狗狗]們的救援訊號,於是全部狗狗星人進攻地球,但是把人類安樂死的方式還比人類還要[人]道[只是把人類群關起來在放毒氣]


我只想說一句話....人類全去死光光

自以為站在生物鏈最上層就機車

還不是很怕一些毒物?可是他們的[毒]!卻遠遠不及你們人類的[毒]

你們就不要總有一天被外星人攻佔地球在已非人道的方式處死

到時候我會在你們看不到的地方,說聲爽!!!!



這就是為什麼結界師第三集中的鋼夜會痛很人類到極點[霸佔他們住的地方,還殺了他們!這是為什麼?因為....人類的貪慾是永不止境的!!他們這種猿[賤]科生物是一定要把這個星球的全部地方給挖透了才開心,能源不夠.溫室效應要怪誰?當然是要怪你們!XXX!!{間家的人全去死OWO}]

我希望....這世界的神[為什麼?因為是你們創造人]和人通通去死!


------------------------------------人類死亡分格線---------------------------------

剛剛看完影片.....有隻狗狗還在狗屍中掙扎,你們這群小畜牲真是棒你X的XXX!!!!!還給他補一針?你是要我開槍打死你在確認你有沒有死時再用機槍加手榴彈無情轟爛你嗎?

哼哼....我看葉王[通靈王].仙水.威斯卡[BIO]想抹殺人類的思想就是因為看穿了人類的本質吧?我真的好同情他們...為了人類他們受到各種傷害,然後再也不相信人類....{威斯卡除外,因為他只是單純想要征服世界的冷酷(英雄)}


葉王被人類傷害導致連轉生時都痛很人類

仙水因為看到殘害人類的妖怪被人類當做玩偶屠殺[左京..我不想殺你..你自閹吧?]
又看了描述人類邪惡[下賤]歷史的[黑之章]所以才想要開魔界之門[想看看妖怪們住的地方]

他們雖然被普通人當作是壞人[有些FAN除外]但是他們在有些方面可以當做反救世

主看待的

所以魔王的產生都是因為人類的心[賤]不能怪其他事物,只能怪你們自己!


這個屠殺狗狗的影片我想大概是黑之章的一小部分吧?
我的確感染到想要毀掉人類了XD


我呢?是比較想要當仙水那類型的壞人,我想打開狗狗星人[狗獸人]與人類[畜牲]的通道,然後讓狗狗星人把人類通通宰掉,當然我也想親手被狗獸人宰掉,下輩子投胎成為狗獸人殺掉殘存的人類......

----------


## kalacodm

很可怕，看到一半
......

 :Sad:

----------


## 信犬

看到影片前面那隻狗嚇出糞尿，真的有點心酸，原來人們連安樂死前都不忘要先欺負小動物阿！

「安樂死」這名字真好聽，不過死之前所遇到的痛苦和害怕可能比死亡時還多，依據小弟的判斷，這只不過是個專有名詞罷了！

控制數量嗎？
那麼人類會不會太多了？
請問需不需要撲殺一些來控制地球上生物的平衡？
有些人本來就很自私並且自以為聰明，總是以個人的立場來看待事物，之後再決定處理，以為這就是最好的方法，誰知到最聰明的人類使用了卻是最笨的方法？殺生就能維持平衡？我覺得是一種破壞平衡吧！
人們如果這樣繼續破壞大自然，那麼不用等到太陽燃燒完爆炸，大自然會回報我們所做的一切，最後人類還是得接受滅族的事實，更好笑的是，居然是死在自己的手裡，而不是他殺！

如果那些人還沒有覺醒，那麼世界末日便是人類自己製造出來的啦！
另外再補充，很多人常會分別出「獸性」和「人性」，這我不用花太多的時間解釋了吧！獸性就是指那些兇煞、不懂得思考的人，而人性就是指溫柔和善、親切有禮。說穿了，不就是人類狂在自己的臉上貼金嗎？總是認為自己是最好且最強盛的族群，並貶低其他生物，假如有一天地球上只剩人類，人類要怎麼生存呢？

人性人性，結果自己最沒人性，上天會不會在意這個笑話呢？
人也常常把藉由其他動物來罵其他人，例如「豬頭」、「色狼」、「老狐狸」等等。誰知到那些人才是最笨的？最淫穢的？最狡詐的？恐怕不是地球上任何動物所能比擬的。

一切都來自以不平等的眼光來看待事物，這是很多人常犯的吧！

----------


## 君尼爾獅

> 如果我們人沒棄養動物們　也不會有動物死～


其實我也是那麼覺得...............
說來說去還是人類的錯！

安樂死？並沒有「安樂吧」ˊˋ                    

我有一個疑問，如果不殺那些狗......會怎樣呢？

----------


## 許狼中將

首先我有很多話要說！
這部影片讓我想到納粹德國對猶太人的大屠殺！真的是恐怖！
其實那個殺法的確是很可怕！這感覺像…一言難盡！
但！
我不認為施以死刑的劊子手有錯！〝錯〞的是那些丟棄狗的人！
《漫畫法國》裡有一章是專門講這一部分的！法國在一到假期的日子，便有成千上萬的狗被丟棄！一樣被送到流浪動物的收容所去，3天後即安樂死！或許有人說這好殘忍，然後說政府該怎樣又怎樣，但你有想過政府哪來那麼多錢弄這些啊！政府本身就沒有義務幫你處理你留下的爛攤子！
沒有狗被丟棄自然不會有狗被安樂死所以這一切都是人類的錯！
………………………………………
《狼衛兵》裡有過這些話︰
「狼衛兵對待人類的方式，取決於人類對待動物的方式。」
假如說今天有一個外星民族和19世紀的歐美列強一樣強按照帝國主義和社會達爾文主義﹙或說宇宙達爾文主義﹚來到地球那你可想而知人類下場是如何！這些外星人會說﹕「我們所做都是對的！因為我們擔負起教化落後民族和負責開發的任務！」這時的人類會怎麼想啊！


反正這一切的錯都錯在人類自己本身！

----------


## 阿翔

翔居然有少少哭了!
拍影片的是誰!?
為何不去救狗狗?
不救狗狗拍到影片又如何!?
什麼「安樂死」?
完完全全一點也不「安樂」！
（天狼之音：被「安樂死」的狗們安息吧…）
翔來自地獄的狼之谷，
他朝一日，
你們這些人類死了的話，
翔一定打你們入地獄，
用同樣的方式去「招待」你們，
讓你們嚐一嚐狗的痛苦!
動物不是該死的，
動物也是有生命的，
像你們人類一樣。
本來不喜歡暴力的翔告訴你們：
要是讓翔發現你們在香港做這些傷天害理的事，
翔一定不會放過你們的!
翔為犬科動物而憤怒!
人類自稱什麼「萬物之靈」，
見鬼去吧！
真正的「萬物之靈」是不會胡亂傷害動物的!
說到「萬物之靈」，
人類還遠遠的差很多!
至少我們狼族比你們好多了!
狼族不會為錢而去捕獵，
而是因為不捕獵就會活活餓死的!
翔為狗狗們感到可惜，
這一切都是你們人類做成的!
*（完全失控）*

----------


## tsume

想到納粹虐待猶太人+1......

全世界人都在批評希特勒的殘忍與暴政
但有沒有想過
我們人類對待動物的方法難道就比希特勒好嗎?

*沒這種事!!*

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

當看到主題時就有不好的感覺
當看到影片時就有冰寒殺意湧現...(裂爪重現)

閒熊希望那些人也不是要這麼做...只是無奈..
現在閒熊沒能力救那些狗狗..
以後就算是別人反對也會多認養1隻甚至2隻狗狗也好
希望那些狗狗能安息....(默)

現在科技的發達使人難死阿.......(既憤怒又無奈的痛恨科技的發達)

----------


## 古夜小狼

沒什麽想說的...
基本和大家的觀點也一樣..
不贅述了...
說多了反而也難受...

希望能改變改變做法...
工作人員的選擇...
相應的監管和法規...
被遺棄動物數量的減少...
也許需要輿論的力量...
總之希望不會再看到這種事情...
這種反應人性醜惡面的事情...

----------


## Rise

搞不懂就是那麼多無人性的人
拍的那個人也還敢敢拍哦

----------


## h22657562

為什麼我看了有種胸口疼痛及呼吸困難的情形呢，這真的很誇張!那些人這輩子造的孽，下輩子會過的更慘，我們只能為那些狗祈禱~
(雙手合起來)希望那些狗下輩子...可以過的幸福更美好。

----------


## 蒼心

> *@口@!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


不過,那些狗進去收容所的原因呢??

大家有沒有想過??

一開始的流浪狗是怎麼來的??(不可能是原生種吧!原生的都快沒了!)

不正是無良的人類所造成的麼?

因為一時興起養了他,又因能力不足拋棄他.....(惡性的循環....)

我們能做的,除了祈禱他們能好走外,就是.....

不要拋棄他們!!!

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我看到了這部影片,讓我心好痛
為什麼沒有人要領養狗狗?
流浪狗都增加很多了,還被抓去收容所
還要被安樂死?你覺得它們受的了這種
痛苦嗎?狗狗是人類最要好的朋友這句話
最重要,我希望人類們,可以領養流浪狗,
不再讓它們受苦!!!  :jcdragon-cry:

----------

